# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Decreased Perception of Colour in Depression

## GunnyHighway

> _I__s it true that the world looks gray when you are depressed?
> 
> _
> _Science may back up the sense that colors just donât seem as bright during a major depression._
> _Recent research published by Dr. Emanuel Bubl of the Department of Psychiatry and Psychotherapy at Albert-Ludwigs-University of Frieburg in Germany, and his colleagues, showed that the retinas of depressed patients were less sensitive to contrast.
> 
> Art, literature, and popular culture, today, and throughout history, make reference to depression as âblacknessâ or âgray,â or tell people who are sad to âbrighten up.â  Previous research has demonstrated that depressed patients themselves perceive that their vision is not as acute as when they were not depressed, and that they see less visual contrast._



Full article: http://psychcentral.com/news/2010/07...ion/15826.html


I wonder if this is really true? Definitely has given me something to think about, as I've noticed particularly when it comes to video games I don't quite see things that other people seem to do.

----------


## Chantellabella

I know that when I feel good, I notice colors more often. Like I'll look up at the sky and clouds more and go, "wow, what pretty blue and white!" When I'm anxious or depressed, I tend to have tunnel vision and not notice anything including color.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I know that when I feel good, I notice colors more often. Like I'll look up at the sky and clouds more and go, "wow, what pretty blue and white!" When I'm anxious or depressed, I tend to have tunnel vision and not notice anything including color.



Likewise. Everything is just simply whatever when I am feeling awfully down. When I am feeling great or at least just decent, I notice colors and whatnot more; not just that, but I also see the beauty in many things I wouldn't when I am depressed.

----------

